
Top programming languages in use 2019 - pplonski86
https://yourbasic.org/top-programming-languages/
======
woofie11
It's a nice, informal study.

I'll mention this looks at job turnover (and new jobs), not raw numbers of
jobs.

It's a good proxy for general popularity, but it will have errors (likely 2x
or 3x). Java is more popular than Perl, for example, but I don't think we can
say how Java, JavaScript, C/C++, and Python compare. Or how Perl and R
compare.

My experience with Java management culture, for example, is that it lends
itself to very high turnover. Programmers are viewed as interchangeable
resources, and laid off and rehired at will.

JavaScript and Python are used in startups and on newer projects. New projects
have high infant mortality rates (which may lead to layoffs at startups, but
are likely to be replaced with new projects at bigger firms).

C and C++ tend to be things like embedded systems; often incredibly stable
jobs.

I can't say my observations speak for the industry as a whole, but those do
make for errors with this as a proxy.

I like to take several studies like this: Hiring, Dice, surveys, etc., and
combine into a coherent picture with a clear understanding of error sources
and levels. If github, dice, and a survey all point the same way, it's
actually a pretty strong indicator.

------
tutfbhuf
GitHub Language Statistics 2012-2019 for comparison:
[https://madnight.github.io/githut/](https://madnight.github.io/githut/)

Uses Pull Request count as metric.

------
jmartinpetersen
Can anyone explanation why Visual Basic had a huge '16 comeback?

~~~
sdfhbdf
Excel macros maybe?

~~~
jmartinpetersen
But it all of a sudden had a twelvefold increase - from the levels of Bash and
assembly to be as popular as Javascript. Did something happen with Excel
macros in Office 2016?

------
purplezooey
Dude needs to put this data in one of those wiggle worm graphs.

------
RenRav
Wouldn't there be a higher amount of listed and dormant job offers for
unpopular languages? Maybe not, but I feel some tendency for those ones to
linger for a longer time.

